# Viper Mk II availability?



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Just curious what the time frame of availability is on the Viper? I have read December but that seems a bit early.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

1st quarter 2010

Dave


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

Also, just curious but I have not seen a_ " solid "_
kinda' answer on this ? Will th MK.II have a full cockpit,
landing gear, and even perhaps that Ladder that's in the
box art ?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Cockpit & Landing gear yes - Ladder no
Dave


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I would think that 1:32 ladders are available for modern fighters and could be easily adapted to the Viper.


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Dave Metzner said:


> 1st quarter 2010
> 
> Dave


Cool, thanks!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

I was telling a few friends in Malaysia abt this and we are all very excited (already pre-ordered 3 units) until one of them ask me something interesting - worth asking here.

Will the kit include a pilot figure? Will there be an option for a male and female pilot?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

There won't be any figures included with the kit.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> There won't be any figures included with the kit.


 but but .... why?? It'll look funny if posed in a flying position .. with no pilot


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I thought the early talk was that Mobeus were going with a generic figure rather than a specific character likeness,when did the plan change?

Gordon M:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Perhaps I'm confusing the Viper with the J2, but I am pretty sure it was stated that there wouldn't be any figure with this kit.


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> Perhaps I'm confusing the Viper with the J2, but I am pretty sure it was stated that there wouldn't be any figure with this kit.


I hope Dave chimes in. 
This kit really needs a pilot!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

A pilot would not be too hard to find, either adapting one from a different kit or waitning for an aftermarker one to be produced...


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

^ Either that, or build your Viper as an in-flight version with an empty cockpit and just say it's being flown by the invisilbe man. 

Sean


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Viper does have a figure as far as I know. We should have test shots this week, hopefully I can get some shots of it posted.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Moebius said:


> hopefully I can get some shots of it posted.


Yes, please!!!!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The kit is intended to have a pilot figure - it is a male figure...


Dave


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Moebius said:


> Viper does have a figure as far as I know. We should have test shots this week, hopefully I can get some shots of it posted.


I am really looking forward to this kit!!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Dave Metzner wrote:


> The kit is intended to have a pilot figure - it is a male figure...


A little aves can change that!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Dave Metzner said:


> The kit is intended to have a pilot figure - it is a male figure...


Thanks for proving me wrong. Great news!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Good news on the pilot figure.

Hopefully some of the aftermarket guys will do ladders, standing people like a pilot or perhaps a "it's good to be small" Tyrell and Cally figures.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

starmanmm said:


> Dave Metzner wrote:
> 
> 
> A little aves can change that!



LOL ... was just thinking of that too :thumbsup:


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Dave Metzner said:


> The kit is intended to have a pilot figure - it is a male figure...
> 
> 
> Dave


One last question. Will you have multiple pilot names on the decal sheet?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Darkhunter said:


> One last question. Will you have multiple pilot names on the decal sheet?


If it doesn't, I'd be willing to bet that JT Graphics will have them shortly.


----------



## will.bueche (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi everyone, Hi Moebius! I'm an action figure fan primarily (don't flame me!) but I am stopping by here because I saw that Moebius is releasing models from the new (recent) Battlestar Galactica. 

As a non-model maker, I just want to express my hope that these models will be easy-as-pie to put together. Frankly I'm hoping it won't even need decals to be applied... just pop the wings on, would be about what I imagine me and my fellow action figure collectors can handle. (Of course pro modelers can add their own weathering... but for those who don't know what they're doing I hope you make the kit easy for us.)

I also want to chime in with the hope that the Raptor won't remain last on that list of what's next (as it is now -- re: "Originally Posted by Moebius: Basically, I have been telling everyone at the show we plan it this way: MkII, Galactica, Raider, MkVII...If we can go forward from there, and there is interest, a Raptor would be next.")

The Raptor is the best ship to put behind action figure displays (second only to the Viper), imo. Why? Because it was the ship that everyone was on, and frequently. Every major and minor character spent time in the Raptor going to one adventure or the next. The Raptor, unlike the Viper, landed on planets, and as such the Raptor is the kind of ship model that would look great on a fake glassy plain, or among fish-tank-sourced ancient ruins. 

The Raptor even landed inside Cylon Base Ship. Speaking of which -- no love for the Cylon Base Ship? The one that looks like two letter-"Y"s stuck atop each other? Are you aware it is the one ship that was not released by Hasbro as a Titanium (3")? Hasbro was about to make it at the end of 2008, when they missed the end-of-license deadline to get it out, so it was scrapped. Hasbro made Titaniums of every major ship -- Viper Mark VII, Mark II, Raptor, Cylon Raider, Colonial One, the Galactica herself -- but they flaked out on the Cylon Base Ship (and the Cylon 'Heavy-Raider', but no one really cared about that). As such there's demand for the Cylon Base Ship from everyone who collected the Titaniums from Target in 2007-2008. 

But I meant to praise the Raptor. Pardon my tangent. The Raptor was probably the #1 used ship on the show, and because it held so many people it had a very home-y feeling. Plus it is such a beautiful ship, with that dusty yellow-ish color and oil stains.

I hope the Viper does well enough so that you can get into the really neat designs that were totally fresh. If the models turn out to be easy to put together, I personally would buy the Raptor, a Cylon Raider (or two!) and, well, I think that's it for me but everyone is different.

One final request: For people who don't speak model and don't understand the "1:32" comments, how many *inches* long is the Viper going to be? Thanks!

PS I've mentioned the model in the BtVSFigs forum's BSG section, to let other action figure fans know of an item outside our usual purview.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

will.bueche said:


> As a non-model maker, I just want to express my hope that these models will be easy-as-pie to put together. Frankly I'm hoping it won't even need decals to be applied... just pop the wings on, would be about what I imagine me and my fellow action figure collectors can handle. (Of course pro modelers can add their own weathering... but for those who don't know what they're doing I hope you make the kit easy for us.)


I can't speak for Moebius but, based on the line of kits they've produced so far, I think you'll be disappointed. First and foremost, Moebius produces quality model kits with the modeler in mind--no pre-painted "slap it together and play with it" kits; you would need at least a basic working knowledge of how to assemble, paint, and decal a model kit. And, as someone who has been building model kits for 40 years, I truly appreciate the level of commitment Moebius has undertaken to provide us modelers with such kits. I don't mean to sound "snobbish" about it, but there are already plenty of alternatives available for the "ready-made collectible" crowd.

That said, I would encourage you to try your hand at building a model kit, and would suggest you start with a kit produced by Moebius. Not because I work for Moebius or have any vested interest in their continued success (aside from being a fan), but because...well, let me put it this way. As I stated above, I've been building model kits for 40 years. I've built kits from several major kit producers--Revell, AMT, MPC, Fine Molds, Tamiya, etc.--and I can say from personal experience that Moebius is among the best of the best when it comes to model kit engineering (i.e., ease of assembly and superior part fit) and level of detail. Sure, it takes a little effort, some patience, and lessons learned through trial and error, but you'll never know the satisfaction of displaying the results of your labor and saying "I built that!" until you've tried it.



will.bueche said:


> I also want to chime in with the hope that the Raptor won't remain last on that list of what's next...


This, I agree with. Whether it's sooner or later, I hope Moebius' BSG line of kits will be successful enough for them to eventually produce a Raptor kit. Time will tell.



will.bueche said:


> One final request: For people who don't speak model and don't understand the "1:32" comments, how many *inches* long is the Viper going to be? Thanks!


I'm sure someone at Moebius can give you the exact measurement, but I think it'll be somewhere in the 10-1/4" to 10-1/2" range.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Well said, zombie_61.

No pre-painted kits from Moebius please. It really takes the fun out of scale modelling. We want to incorporate something of our own individual in each of the kits we make, something we can identify and be proud of, something that will challenge our creativity, and more importantly, something affordable. 

Pre-painted kits are mass produced, they all look the same, and they usually come with a hefty price.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I spend a lot of time stripping off the prepaint from kits only offered that way.

.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Moebius is releasing the small Seaview as a pre-paint, maybe they will do the same with the Viper? I haven't heard anything about it though so I kind of doubt it.

My feelings about pre-paints are that as long as they release it as a kit as well (i.e. small Seaview) I am happy :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

ryoga said:


> Well said, zombie_61.


Thank you; I have my moments. 



ryoga said:


> No pre-painted kits from Moebius please. It really takes the fun out of scale modelling. We want to incorporate something of our own individual in each of the kits we make, something we can identify and be proud of, something that will challenge our creativity...


That's an interesting notion for sci-fi modelers, isn't it? Using the Refit Enterprise as an example, essentially we're all trying to replicate the same hardware ("studio model" vs. "on-screen appearance" issues aside, of course). Many of us will pore over numerous photographs and watch the dvds, scrutinizing every little detail so that we can faithfully duplicate the ship on a smaller scale to the best of our abilities. If you remove individual skill levels from the equation, we're all trying to build the same thing with the same end result, and yet every finished kit is at least slightly different from every other modelers finished kit because we each impose our own individuality and creativity on them.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I guess that if you make contact with certain modelers,one of them might be glad to build one up for you.Perhaps in a small diorama setting of your choice if you asked as well.Would this modeler be willing to do it for a reasonable fee or for free,I don't know.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Please If you want a model to collect then buy one from one of the guys here. But moebus kits are for model builders. And I hope they ( Moebus) don't fall to the idea of having pre built models being sold on this subject Tamiya & Revell had tried Prepainted and pre builds and its just a waste of time. the Idea is to build a representation of the subject and every build is slightly different and our own perception of a subject. Try maybe to learn how to build its a great feeling to finish something you took your time to build and make it look just as you saw it on a tv show or in a movie. Good luck with your quest!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

There are cold cast statues 
http://diamondselecttoys.com/store.asp?p=category.asp?CategoryID=369
of BSG ships for those who just want to display instead of build.

.


----------

